

Show HN:Create Your Own Dictionary: SelfDiction.co - mtufekyapan

Hello everybody,<p>I made a new side project: SelfDiction --&gt; www.selfdiction.co<p>SelfDiction.co is build for make easy learning new word in foreign language especially in English.<p>For now, only you can create your own dictioanry, I work on new features to do remember word you add and make easy to learn it.<p>What do you think of my app? How you learn new word and what I should do for this app?<p>Thanks for all.
======
bonemachine
Umm, "Sign Up With Facebook" \-- why??

~~~
mtufekyapan
We don't post anything on your wall.

I'm new to programing and using Django's user auth system + Facebook login
together seems to complex for me for now.

People generally don't like to enter new email, password.

I think using Facebook login is a good idea.

Do you don't like it?

~~~
bonemachine
A lot of people (myself included) either just don't like Facebook, or use it
only very sporadically. It's not like you can count on people being logged in
all the time -- and on top of this, be willing to share their FB identity with
you, just to look at your app.

But the bigger question is: do you really need to have any kind of auth at
all?

While you're still in the demo/outreach stage of your app, the important thing
is for people to be able to _just see_ the darned thing. Anything like a login
is just way too much overhead. It should suffice to create an anonymous
session ID, and go from there. And if you find people starting to abuse the
site or eat up your resources with their anonymous sessions, well, you can
take that as a sign that you're already successful :)

But even if you feel you absolutely must require a login, at least you can
have a static "take a tour" section with some canned images and slides. Again,
what most people want is just to get an instant idea of what your app is about
-- with as little time investment as possible.

